# Deutsche Bedienungsanleitung Humminbird 728



## klostermann (9. Mai 2009)

Hallo Leute,

habe mir ein 728 von Humminbird gekauft und musste feststellen das meine Bedienungsanleitung nicht zu 100% ins Deutsche übersetzt ist, da in der englischen Beschreibung es viel mehr einstellmöglichkeiten gibt. Wer hat für 728 eine 100% übersetzung.

Danke 

Klostermann


----------



## klostermann (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Deutsche Bedienungsanleitung Humminbird 728*

Danke für die schnelle antwort

Gruss

Klostermann


----------



## Alster4201 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Deutsche Bedienungsanleitung Humminbird 728*

Ich habe die Bedienungsanleitung nur in englisch, besteht die Möglichkeit sie in deutsch zu beziehen?


----------



## williwurm (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Deutsche Bedienungsanleitung Humminbird 728*

ja bei google gibs die auch in deutsch   mfg willi:vik:


----------



## hollywood*79 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Deutsche Bedienungsanleitung Humminbird 728*



williwurm schrieb:


> ja bei google gibs die auch in deutsch mfg willi:vik:


 

jaaaaaaa wo gibt es denn die bei google? brauche die gleiche fürs 718!

hat jemand ein download oder so? oder via icq schicken?


----------



## störfan (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Deutsche Bedienungsanleitung Humminbird 728*

Guten Tag Anglerfreunde! 

habe mich gerade hier angemeldet da leider meine Bedinungsanleitung von meinem 728 beim ersten mal auf dem Boot nass geworden ist. (Sehr Nass) 

würde mich sehr freuen wenn mir hier jemand weiterhelfen kann, denn leider finde ich die bei Google nicht. 

Vielen Dank im voraus für eure mühen.

Mfg Frank


----------



## Michl1977 (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Bedienungsanleitung Humminbird 728*

Hallo Zusammen,

hat jemand die Bedienungsanleitung und kann mir diese zukommen lassen? Ich meine die englische übersetzt.
Hab die deutsche aber anscheinend gibt es da unterschiede.
Oder kann mir jemand eine vernünftige Einstellung zukommen lassen?
Fische an einem See maximale Tiefe 30 Meter.
Danke


----------



## smooth036 (5. November 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Bedienungsanleitung Humminbird 728*

Brauche dringend Hilfe !!! Hat jemand die Deutsche Bedienungsanleitung für das 728 für mich. Leider wollte mir Humminbird Deutschland ohne Rechnung auch nicht weiterhelfen !!! ;+

Echt lächerlich was die veranstalten !! Zumal man nicht mal richtig Auskunft bekommt wer der General Importeur/Service ist !!#q

Danke vorab !


----------



## Stippi_01 (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Deutsche Bedienungsanleitung Humminbird 728*

Hallo, ich bin neu im Forum und weiß nicht so richtig wie man sich verhält. Ich bin meistens in der Oberhavel (Berlin) unterwegs. Da dies ein recht großes Gebiet ist und doch wesentliche Tiefenunterschiede aufweist, macht sich ein Echolot recht gut verdient. Leider habe ich für mein neues Humminbird 718 nur eine englische Anleitung erhalten. Kann mir hier jemand weiterehlfen wo ich (kostenlos) eine deutsche Anleitung herbekomme?

Vielen Dank,

Stippi_01


----------

